# Mixing with Nic salts



## Cornelius (11/6/19)

Good evening

I mixed some Diy recipes tonight but with nic salts. Using e-liquid-recipes.com I simply adapted the recipes by changing the Nicotine to 100mg/ml and VG based. Uped the Nicotine level to 12mg and Vg/PG at 50-50 and mixed. Specifically Red Pill at 22% and another mix with VS Pango at 7%.
However now I am wondering if this process is correct? Or did I miss something?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (12/6/19)

Sounds good to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/6/19)

Agreed with @Andre sounds spot on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

